# Sideline gig no more after January 3, 2017



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

It has been fun, in honesty. I have few complaints, but I got an unexpected windfall at my first job. I am changing jobs and going to a new employer. With this change, my hourly pay goes from $19.23 an hour to $30 an hour. My pay, by the beginning of 2017, will increase by $22k a year, which is the most insane pay increase I have experienced in over 24 years of working. I am also not accounting for overtime. 

Unlike others that may quit out of frustration, anger, or whatever else, I am leaving because my life is going to get better with a very unexpected promotion. I was not looking for it, it found me. This week was a positive whirlwind. 

Uber on.... everyone.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

You always had a very positive outlook on everything as far as I could tell from your posts in this message board. 

I am very happy to hear something very good happen in your life. 

Have a blessed life!


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

UberXTampa said:


> You always had a very positive outlook on everything as far as I could tell from your posts in this message board.
> 
> I am very happy to hear something very good happen in your life.
> 
> Have a blessed life!


Negativity wins nothing. I got a very lucky and unexpected break in this. I never knew it would happen and was not looking for it. New year, new career. It can not be better than that.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Congrats and good luck!


Thank you. The only bitterness I have with Uber is the no in app tipping model. Not a fan and I will continue to use Uber as a passenger and my drivers WILL get a monetary tip, period.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Good luck man, I enjoyed seeing your posts.


----------



## DCadran (Dec 14, 2016)

Wow, that's awesome! Best of luck!


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

Godspeed!!!


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> It has been fun, in honesty. I have few complaints, but I got an unexpected windfall at my first job. I am changing jobs and going to a new employer. With this change, my hourly pay goes from $19.23 an hour to $30 an hour. My pay, by the beginning of 2017, will increase by $22k a year, which is the most insane pay increase I have experienced in over 24 years of working. I am also not accounting for overtime.
> 
> Unlike others that may quit out of frustration, anger, or whatever else, I am leaving because my life is going to get better with a very unexpected promotion. I was not looking for it, it found me. This week was a positive whirlwind.
> 
> Uber on.... everyone.


You're a good man, and I couldn't be happier for you! Congratulations, and my sincere wishes for your future success and happiness!


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> *Sideline gig*
> Uber on.... everyone.


You misspelled "side hustle."


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Good reason to quit, congrats


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Won't you miss all the traffic jams and endless stops at red lights? Congrats on your new life.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Same thing happened to me but I continued to drive but cut back a bit. If I stayed home my wife would just put me to work.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Aztek98 said:


> Same thing happened to me but I continued to drive but cut back a bit. If I stayed home my wife would just put me to work.


I don't have wife.... the joys. I have a need for a housekeeper though.


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

Congrats, I'm in the same boat. I'm still going to pick up some peak shifts when I can. But my need for additional income is a lot less today than yesterday. I'm very fortunate, and it could all change tomorrow.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I don't have wife.... the joys. I have a need for a housekeeper though.


And now you can afford one.

Good for you.


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

congrats on your FREEDOM


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> It has been fun, in honesty. I have few complaints, but I got an unexpected windfall at my first job. I am changing jobs and going to a new employer. With this change, my hourly pay goes from $19.23 an hour to $30 an hour. My pay, by the beginning of 2017, will increase by $22k a year, which is the most insane pay increase I have experienced in over 24 years of working. I am also not accounting for overtime.
> 
> Unlike others that may quit out of frustration, anger, or whatever else, I am leaving because my life is going to get better with a very unexpected promotion. I was not looking for it, it found me. This week was a positive whirlwind.
> 
> Uber on.... everyone.


Good for you. I can't understand if anyone has even an adequate job, why the HELL would they do rideshare? I am looking for something else as well. Hope I can get on the gravy train and ride it all the way to Fat City like you did. Good luck.


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> It has been fun, in honesty. I have few complaints, but I got an unexpected windfall at my first job. I am changing jobs and going to a new employer. With this change, my hourly pay goes from $19.23 an hour to $30 an hour. My pay, by the beginning of 2017, will increase by $22k a year, which is the most insane pay increase I have experienced in over 24 years of working. I am also not accounting for overtime.
> 
> Unlike others that may quit out of frustration, anger, or whatever else, I am leaving because my life is going to get better with a very unexpected promotion. I was not looking for it, it found me. This week was a positive whirlwind.
> 
> Uber on.... everyone.


Congrats dude, that is great!!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Kembolicous said:


> Good for you. I can't understand if anyone has even an adequate job, why the HELL would they do rideshare? I am looking for something else as well. Hope I can get on the gravy train and ride it all the way to Fat City like you did. Good luck.


I'm down to a few hours a week but I have a decent job, doing this on the side to work on getting wealthy enough to retire and handle a few other situations. It worked well for the past couple of years but recently it's been getting sparse because of all the ants on the map so I only go out when it's surging. Been a big help for me with food and bill money while I poured every dollar I had into real estate. Hopefully I'll be out before the market corrects.


----------



## JoeDoc1411 (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm in the same boat. I changed jobs in September with a big raise. I have really cut back since then. No rides so far this year. I like to drive, but I just haven't had the desire to go out lately.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> It has been fun, in honesty. I have few complaints, but I got an unexpected windfall at my first job. I am changing jobs and going to a new employer. With this change, my hourly pay goes from $19.23 an hour to $30 an hour. My pay, by the beginning of 2017, will increase by $22k a year, which is the most insane pay increase I have experienced in over 24 years of working. I am also not accounting for overtime.
> 
> Unlike others that may quit out of frustration, anger, or whatever else, I am leaving because my life is going to get better with a very unexpected promotion. I was not looking for it, it found me. This week was a positive whirlwind.
> 
> Uber on.... everyone.


I think this will become more common.
We have a new president, with a new goal. To get everyone working that wants to work.
As this DOES become more common, if Travis wants to keep his company going, he is either going to have to get more self piloted cars on the road, or start paying drivers more.
Isn't capitalism great? 
The law of Supply and Demand can not be ignored forever,


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I think this will become more common.
> We have a new president, with a new goal. To get everyone working that wants to work.
> As this DOES become more common, if Travis wants to keep his company going, he is either going to have to get more self piloted cars on the road, or start paying drivers more.
> Isn't capitalism great?
> The law of Supply and Demand can not be ignored forever,


You assume the supply of drivers is small. The xchange lease has made the supply even greater.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> You assume the supply of drivers is small. The xchange lease has made the supply even greater.


No. I don't assume that the supply of drivers is small, RIGHT NOW.
What I am predicting (hoping) will happen is that the economy improves SO much that the supply of drivers will shrink because there are better opportunities. And in order for companies like this to get the drivers they need, they'll have to pay more. 
It has happened before in other industries. 
Supply vs demand


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> No. I don't assume that the supply of drivers is small, RIGHT NOW.
> What I am predicting (hoping) will happen is that the economy improves SO much that the supply of drivers will shrink because there are better opportunities. And in order for companies like this to get the drivers they need, they'll have to pay more.
> It has happened before in other industries.
> Supply vs demand


Unemployment is the lowest it's been in a while and you still have all these sucker signing on for Uber. Most drivers don't read here so they don't understand their expenses. They think they make 15 an hour.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Unemployment is the lowest it's been in a while and you still have all these sucker signing on for Uber. Most drivers don't read here so they don't understand their expenses. They think they make 15 an hour.


Changes like this don't t happen over night. It may take a year or so before someone at Uber wakes up to the fact that they're having trouble getting people to drive for them. Once that happens they'll start thinking of ways to attract workers, like, a tip feature, or increasing pay ...
It may happen. It may not. I dunno. 
It would help if Uber became somewhat profitable though.


----------

